# MUltiCam and AXYZ



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

I would like to know if anybody uses a Multicam 3000 or 5000 for a sign shop. I would like one of these machines, and am shopping for a used one. I would like to know what age, options and types on things to look for. 

Any suggestions


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Frank, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Frank.

WE have some very knowledgeable CNC people on board. I am sure they will be along to help you shortly....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Done, Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

It is about offers like the one on ebay now

261507236207?

This is a 2005 Multicam CNC router 5000 Series 192" X 61" Tool changer, 16HP Spindle for $47K. I don't know if this is a smoking deal or a sucker punch. I would love to know how critically look at these sort of offers and understand what is being offered and what the real value actually is. this one has been sitting around for a while. There is another one through a broker in Sacamento that seems about the same - $45K for a Multicam 5000. Again, what to ask, what to look for and how to evaluate like a pro on my first deal.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

First off do you have 3 phase power to run it. also you will need a rigger and transport to get it. Does it come with any software. I would like to see it running before I slap down that much money.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Power, yes, I have the power to the box, it would need wiring from the power box to the machine, but maybe that is $100. Transport - I assume it is possible, but costs, how easy it would be? No idea. Still, I am shopping now, not yet buying. I would like to see enough deals and understand enough deals to know a good one (or a bad one) before buying. Yea, it is a lot of money, but is it worth that, or it it under priced or over priced. Also, if I buy something like this one (Not running, but packed for shipment - so likely runs) is there a discount for not seeing it run? Too much i do not know


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

the only reason I brought up the power is I remodeled a warehouse that was going to be a print shop and they thought they had 3 phase when they only had single phase power. it was in an industrial park and most places had 3 phase. to bring it in to that building was gong to cost the $30,000 to $40,000. Just because it is crated doesn't mean that it runs without problems. How much work do you plan on doing. You do know there is a steep learning curve to run one you have to know the design software and the control software it is not just design and send to print. You need to know what bits to use and what speeds and feeds for the material. You could post on the Shopbot forum to see if someone is in your area that would be willing to show you their machine so you could get a handle on what to expect.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

I understand there is a software learning curve. (I worked on Semiconductor equipment for 30 years) This not really my question, my question is how to understand they value of a used Multicam 3000 and or 5000. To understand the used market, the options, the difference between machines


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Got it, thanks. My real interest is in understanding the Multicam 3000 and 5000 well enough to see a good deal when i see one. The learning curve is there anyway and that is not my worry at the moment. What is the value of a used machine? what makes one machine better or worse than another. What are the controller boards that are better, the option values, the time on the machine, the vacuum sources, the motors? I assume these issues along with distance, and such drive the value for these machines??


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

You will definately need an experienced and insured rigger to move that machine. (Not Cheap)

Sounds a bit high to me for that aged machine. I would think that it has had a sizeable amount of its useful life used up by now depending on the type of material that was cut on it. Maintenance during the operational time is also important. I would want to see the records and then discount 40 percent of the report. Sorry I was born and raised just outside NYC.

Without being able to see the machine in operation prior to giving someone my hard earned money I would be leary of that purchase. Depending on the size of the machine you really need, there are a number of companies that produce new machines (with a warrantee) for the same price range. Research these alternatives before you make a final decision.


----------



## MickS (Jul 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I would like to know if anybody uses a Multicam 3000 or 5000 for a sign shop. I would like one of these machines, and am shopping for a used one. I would like to know what age, options and types on things to look for.
> 
> Any suggestions


Hi Frank. Either model would work well for a sign shop, but I'd encourage you to look at the specific configuration since there are lots of different options for spindles, tool changers, vacuum pumps, etc. The higher rpm (32,000) spindles will do a better job in acrylic than lower rpm spindles. You'll need a mister for cutting aluminum, but that could easily be added later.


----------



## Allikidej (Aug 8, 2014)

*Thermwood,Multicam or DMS?*

I am Shopping for a good, not entry level 3 or 4 axis cnc router. I have a Techno 4896 and looking to up grade. Any thoughts?


----------

